# Health care in Cascais



## Sheffield2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hiya
My family will be moving to the Estoril/Cascais area in march with my husbands work.
We have 2 children so are trying to work out how the NHS works out there and how good it is? Iv been browsing the web and have found quite a few comments regarding 
The local doctors and hospital being very stretched and not great.

Do you know if there is a private option and if we would need medical insurance for this??
Our son is on different milks and creams as he had a milk allergy so I'm worried how ill get on with getting these when we move.

Thanks a lot


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If your husband is working here then he and family will be automatically be entitled to State Health care, you need to register, and should do so even if you decide on private as an optional extra, you'll require insurance, rates and cover depend on ages and any pre-existing conditions, maybe his employer has a scheme?
Can't comment on Cascais but our experiences have all been positive. 

Lots of different milk available, goat, soja etc if you post what your looking for maybe someone will confirm


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

Our access to state health care has been positive so far. How old are your children? Mine are nearly five and 18 months. They've both had vaccinations here and consultations on the national health. The health monitoring has been excellent, when they are under two you get seem regularly by a nurse and a doctor. In fact their health monitoring has been better than in the uk. Once you are in the system it's fairly easy. I've been told they hold child health very seriously because the infant mortality Pre revolution was high. They've taken action and its on a par now with the uk. You would be able to get special milks etc on prescription. Before you come get a letter from your GP about your child's health issues, and get it translated. That would help. Good luck
Xx


----------



## Sheffield2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks so much for your response. My husbands employer doesn't offer any healthcare so i think I might try the state health service first as you both have positive experiences. 
Do I just register at a local clinic out there then?? Sorry for all of the questions we only found out we were moving last month so my mind is full of things to sort before we leave.
Our children will be 4 and 9 months when we come over, I can always ask the doctors in the UK for a bulk supply of my sons prescribed milks etc to keep me going until I get sorted. 
Xx


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Once your husband has completed formalities for Tax number, Social Security and Residence for you all, you go to your *local* Centre de Saude and register with the Health Service generally your added to a specific Dr's patient list, all or most of health care is then through them, with ages of your children in my area they would also be added to the child unit no idea about cascais.
You need Passports, Residence, Social Security number, NIF one each adults (tax number) address, tel no

When you de-register from UK NHS you can requst your medical notes to be forwarded or obtained when you register here

You should also bring proof of jabs they've had to date, as your son? has an allergic condition? I'd also get your Dr to supply some information that you could get translated if necessary, again I'd suggest you post the prescribed milks and you should then get an answer from someone on availability

When you register here you must also get a Portuguese issued EHIC card for use in the rest of the EU *and UK*


----------

